# dble het for snow



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

i purchased a 50% chance het axanthic a few months back and just found out there is a possible chance shes het for albino aswell so thats double het for snow..what do you recommend i put to her..
i have a male mojave and was going to breed with that then put the offspring back to her..would that be the best to do or..


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ideally, to prove out you will need either a male snow, or for two years running, an albino THEN an axanthic, or the other way round. Thats the pnly way for sure, a mojo will give you mojos and normals, so will not prove anything out on the recessive side of things.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

She is a POSSIBLE double het for snow. She could be het nothing at all.

Only thing I'd breed her to is a male albino, then a male axanthic, and prove out whether or not she IS het for anything at all. 

Breeding her to a Mojave would have the following possibilities:

You get mojave offspring.
You get normal offspring. 

They aren't 50% possible hets, they're normals UNLESS mum proves out to be a het herself.


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

lets just say for example she was 100% het for axanthic..then all the offspring she produces from the mojave would also be 100% het for axanthic wouldnt they?
also the quickest way to prove would be putting an albino to her wouldnt it and if i did produce the snow then the axanthic gene is also proved isnt it??complicated stuff this is


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, the offspring she produced with the Mojave would be 50% possible het for axanthic. That's because a 100% het axanthic has one copy of "Axanthic" to give OR one copy of "Not-Axanthic". It's 50/50 which each baby gets - Axanthic or not-Axanthic - hence they are called 50% possible hets.

If you put an albino to her and produced albinos, you'd prove she was het albino. You wouldn't prove anything about whether or not she was het axanthic.
If you put an albino to her and produced axanthics you'd prove she was het axanthic AND that your albino was het axanthic.
If you put an albino to her and produced snows, Murphy will kick you hard by making them all non-feeders because it'd be entirely too much luck that not only was your female het axanthic AND albino, but your albino was ALSO het axanthic without you knowing.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Mojave X normal looking het axanthic -->
1/4 Mojave het axanthic
1/4 Mojave
1/4 normal looking het axanthic
1/4 normal

As you can't tell which of these babies are het axanthic and which aren't, all of the babies would be classed as 50% probability het axanthic. That's for a known het axanthic. As your snake may or may not be a het axanthic, you could only maket them as mojaves and normals.

The quickest way to tell what she is would be to breed her to a snow. Just mating her to an albino would tell you whether she is a het albino but would tell you nothing about whether she is het axanthic or not. And mating her to an axanthic would tell you whether she is a het axanthic but would tell you nothing about whether she is het albino or not.

Second quickest way to tell what she is: mate her to either an albino het axanthic or an axanthic het albino. 

Third quickest way is to mate her to an albino one year and an axanthic the second year. Or vice versa.

Next quickest way is to mate her to a normal looking het albino het axanthic (AKA het snow)

There are slower ways, too. But mating her to a male that has no albino genes and no axanthic genes tells you nothing about her.


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

ahh rite ok..thanks for the info..i think i should have saved my money and just bought a pastel or somthing  much easier to understand,i think im going to put a 100% het axanthic or an actual axanthic to her when shes ready..thanks nathan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

where possible, if affordable, its always best to get visuals, 100% hets are fine if going to another 100% er.. but if not then you will just be probably 50% poss hets, which is a pain if you;re trying to produce a specific morph.


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Snows, yeah nice. Thing is if you can afford a visual albino AND a visual axanthic why would you bother with a 50% het anyway, unless you like a flutter?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If you had a visual albino het axanthic, it might make financial sense to buy an opposite-sex 100% het axanthic, possible het albino.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> If you had a visual albino het axanthic, it might make financial sense to buy an opposite-sex 100% het axanthic, possible het albino.


I have a 100% het axanthic male, I would only pair him with my visual female or another het


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

jnr said:


> I have a 100% het axanthic male, I would only pair him with my visual female or another het


True, but if you already had an Albino possible-het-Axanthic, and you didn't have the cash for a visual Axanthic (especially a visual Ax possible-het-albino) ... then a 100% het Axanthic (with the possible het albino) might make sense.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> True, but if you already had an Albino possible-het-Axanthic, and you didn't have the cash for a visual Axanthic (especially a visual Ax possible-het-albino) ... then a 100% het Axanthic (with the possible het albino) might make sense.


I was considering putting mine else where but as any offspring would only be possibles it put me off, could lead to a lot of uncertainties with any offspring..as it stands I will keep visuals & hets for the future, possible hets are long projects, recessives are long enough : victory:


----------

